# my nexus wont charge



## al_madd

Hello
I have I9020T
currently installed nscollab latest version..trying to uninstall rom manager using titanium backup..after I pressed force remove app(which is for rom manager), suddenly my phone rebooted, and appeared tiny android with little box, so i pulled out battery..

after reboot, my nexus wont detect to any charger neither USB or AC...

When I power off my phone and then connect to USB, it will reboot by itself...but after that not charging...
right now my battery fully drained...I think it dont have enough power to boot up...

anyone can help me???


----------



## nomedias

al_madd said:


> Hello
> I have I9020T
> currently installed nscollab latest version..trying to uninstall rom manager using titanium backup..after I pressed force remove app(which is for rom manager), suddenly my phone rebooted, and appeared tiny android with little box, so i pulled out battery..
> 
> after reboot, my nexus wont detect to any charger neither USB or AC...
> 
> When I power off my phone and then connect to USB, it will reboot by itself...but after that not charging...
> right now my battery fully drained...I think it dont have enough power to boot up...
> 
> anyone can help me???


I would suspect a physical problem with your micro USB port. I had a problem with mine where data connection via cable no longer worked. Ended up sending in to Samsung for warranty repair. They "replaced the pba". Fortunately, I was running stock ROM at the time. When this happened to my Cingular 8125 the USB socket eventually detached from the board. Sorry I could give good news.


----------



## nomedias

nomedias said:


> I would suspect a physical problem with your micro USB port. I had a problem with mine where data connection via cable no longer worked. Ended up sending in to Samsung for warranty repair. They "replaced the pba". Fortunately, I was running stock ROM at the time. When this happened to my Cingular 8125 the USB socket eventually detached from the board. Sorry I could give good news.


Forgot to mention that like your's, mine would boot when connecting the cable. Also, when on but asleep and connecting the cable it should briefly light the LCD. When the problem started, the LCD wouldn't light up on it own.


----------



## avataranjie

You bricked it I believe. Try to borrow a friends and charge then restore? Idk if there is download mode on nexus s

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------

